# cannot render audio capture stream



## t_kumanan (Mar 24, 2008)

Dear Sir,
I had purchased lightwave TV capture card. I installed it .when i try to record programme a message display like this cannot render audio capture stream
system detail dual core 1.8 G 1GB Ram gigabite motherboard
Thanks
kumanan


----------

